# Ideas for activities for teens at Hilton Head.



## holdem (Jul 1, 2007)

We're going in August. We've been before but it's been awhile. Looking for ideas for older teens to do. Thanks.


----------



## tarob42 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Teen in Hilton Head*

We were there last year.  My kids loved taking the zodiac boat ride to see the Dolphins.  Matter of fact we did it twice because they loved it so much. I wish I could remember which boat company we used because they were great. She let my daughters drive the boat for awhile.


----------



## lweverett (Jul 2, 2007)

It seems that I have seen mention of a teen night club around Coligney Circle but have no details.


----------



## vkhome (Jul 2, 2007)

Adventure Cove (Folly Field Rd) is fun for teens as is the bowling on Main Street (near Hilton Head Plantation).  The bowling has X-treme bowling some evenings which the kids have always liked (flashing lights,etc.).  Also, waterbikes at Jarvis Creek Sports (by the Crazy Crab closest to the bridge) and all boating stuff.  My teen daughter and her friend went parasailing off Harbortown one year and loved it (although it is pricey). And of course, there's shopping (a passion for teen girls more than teen boys).

Hope these ideas help. Try to get the booklet 101 Things to do on HHI. It should be at a tourist center.

Joanne


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 2, 2007)

Monkey Business is the teen nightclub. Under 21 on Mondays. I had no issues when our sons went but someone on this board's daughter did not like it at all. It is suppossed to be supervised. I called before we let the boys go.

http://www.hhisleinfo.com/favorite_places_&_activities.htm 

From:
"Teens between 13 and 18 can find night life during the busy season at Monkey Business on Monday and Tuesday nights from 7 PM to Midnight (Confirm at 686-3535).  Only soft drinks are served and there is security on site. Those 18 and up can go to Hypnotyk, which opens at 10 PM, but cannot have alcoholic drinks unless 21.  Unlike in many bigger cities, our mall is not a teen hangout.  I have seen teens enjoying themselves at the Salty Dog, where they can get  '' virgin" daiquiris and other frozen drinks  and ice cream and pizza nearby."

There is a skateboard park,kayak tours,eco tours,turtle walk tours etc.

Near The Salty Dog is the Zodiac Dolphin Tour. We did this and enjoyed it.

That website will tell you most of what you want to know from dining to activites. Scroll down to the links. www.hhisleinfo.com


----------



## holdem (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas. How much is the zodiac trip?


----------

